# Intégration de Molotov dans l'App "TV" (iOS, tvOS)



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, comment est-il possible d'avoir les contenus de Molotov sur l'App TV ? 
Sur une page du site d'Apple consacrée à l'App Tv on voit du contenu tiré de Molotov (Paris Première avec Denisot ...). Hors Molotov n'est pas du tout présent sur mon app. En revanche j'ai beaucoup d'élément de Canal +.


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Bon j'ai en partie la réponse à ma question : 
http://aide.molotov.tv/questions/1589683-profiter-molotov-tv-app-apple-tv

Il est précisé "Seuls les contenus des offres payantes de Molotov remontent dans votre TV App Apple"
Mais si je prends une option payante de Molotov aurais-je les contenus de France 2 ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Je continue mon enquête, je viens de souscrire à une offre "Molotov + Ciné+" (gratuite pendant 1mois) et rien dans l'App TV ...
C'est un mystère. Au passage cette offre de Molotov intègre l'offre "Molotov Plus" qui est en fait très limitée (Chaine en HD, 4 écrans en simultané, et des heures en enregistrement). ça aurait préférable de pouvoir accéder à "plus" de service (ex : replay de TF1, revenir au début d'un programme sur M6 ...).


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Ou accès de Canal + en clair !


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

L'app TV vient de me proposer d'ajouter et connecter le compte Molotov TV à "TV". L'app s'est ajouté aux app compatibles dans les réglages de TV sur l'Apple TV. 
En revanche, si je demande à Siri de regarder un film qui passe actuellement sur la TNT, Siri m'oriente vers le film de l'iTunes Store et pas sur Molotov voire MyCanal. (c'était un film sur Arte).


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Juin 2018)

Pour répondre à ma question, les chaines payantes sont prises en compte, mais rien concernant les chaines gratuites de la TNT. Si je regarde la "maison France 5" rien depuis l'app maison. MyCanal intègre mieux cette base de donnée là.


----------

